# Undercoating



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Is anyone getting undercoating? I am thinking of getting Rust Check, a yearly application with lifetime guarantee. Here in Ontario they use lots of salt and salt brine on the roads. Just wondering what others are thinking.


----------



## Barrie (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm from Ottawa, and ya, that brine solution gets everywhere. I just traded my 7 year old Sunfire in for my Cruze. When I purchased my Sunfire I was one of the first to get the electronic rust protection, and when I traded it in there was not one bit of rust, the mechanic at the dealership was amazed. Some say that regular washing and waxing is good enough, but I got the same electronic protection on my Cruze just in case. It's an expensive investment, and even if it's a waste of money it still makes me feel better.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

I get undercoating on all of my cars. My wife had a 1990 sunbird when she traded it in for her cobalt, the previous owner had undercoated since day one and my wife continued to do so and not a spot of rust. 

We get ours done at Krown, if you buy a new car and undercoat it with them every year and it rusts, then they will pay to have it fixed.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Barrie said:


> I'm from Ottawa, and ya, that brine solution gets everywhere. I just traded my 7 year old Sunfire in for my Cruze. When I purchased my Sunfire I was one of the first to get the electronic rust protection, and when I traded it in there was not one bit of rust, the mechanic at the dealership was amazed. Some say that regular washing and waxing is good enough, but I got the same electronic protection on my Cruze just in case. It's an expensive investment, and even if it's a waste of money it still makes me feel better.


Where did you get it from and how much?
I am a little concerned about the sprays as I have read that they deteriorate rubber seals/bushings etc.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

VictoryRed08 said:


> I get undercoating on all of my cars. My wife had a 1990 sunbird when she traded it in for her cobalt, the previous owner had undercoated since day one and my wife continued to do so and not a spot of rust.
> 
> We get ours done at Krown, if you buy a new car and undercoat it with them every year and it rusts, then they will pay to have it fixed.


I definitely agree, It's the only place I'll go. Have been since 1986.


----------



## glushenij (Feb 25, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> Is anyone getting undercoating? I am thinking of getting Rust Check, a yearly application with lifetime guarantee. Here in Ontario they use lots of salt and salt brine on the roads. Just wondering what others are thinking.


When I bought car dealer has package from Ziebart 800$ for undercoating + interior and paint protection and I get 3 years free Maintanence (just bring once a year and Ziebart clean inside,check undercoating(if need apply more)and wash car and polish outside).


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

All these undercoatings & paint protection add ons are a complete waste of money. They are great for dealer profits though.


----------



## Barrie (Feb 25, 2011)

I got it done both times at the dealership, 7 years ago at Hinton in Perth, and this time at Myers in Kanata. It was bundled with other services so I'm not sure how much, but I think it's comparable with the undercoating.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*Is there a real need?*

Is the Cruze sheet metal and framework not made with corrosion protected steel? I would have thought by now that all cars would have this feature. Well maybe not a Tata, but certainly any car assembled here in the U.S. I live in Northwest Ohio and we have constant salt and brine applications spread on the streets and roadways all winter long. My 8 and 14 year old cars do not have aftermarket rust protection, and neither one has any rust on them. I also don't do under body wash cleanings during the winters. I guess I'll go play "Stump The Band" with Chevy's Marketing Support Reps and see what they say.

OK, Here's the exchange (I love the names they use):
*Jim Frye:* Is the Cruze assembled with steel that has been coated with corrosion resistant coatings?

*Miranda:* Thank you for contacting Chevrolet! We appreciate your interest in the Cruze. Please give me a moment to review and research your question.

_(there was a four minute research period here)_

*Miranda:* The contsruction is a steel body frame integral (unibody) with front and rear crumple zones; galvanized steel front fenders, hood, roof, door panels, one-piece bodyside outer panel, thermal plastic olefin (TPO) bumper fascias.

*Miranda:* Chevrolet vehicles are designed and built to resist corrosion. All body and sheet metal components are warranted against rust-through corrosion for six years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first. Application of additional rust-inhibiting materials is not required under the corrosion coverage and none is recommended. See your Chevrolet dealer for terms of this limited warranty.

Good enough for me as this warranty is better than the two that are in my garage now. I'm not saying you shouldn't add something else.


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

^ Nice find Jim. I'm on the same train, no reason to do it and if something comes up during the warranty period, I don't have a hassle on my hands.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> Is anyone getting undercoating?


Why bother?


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> Why bother?


I just got rid of my 99 GMC Sierra when I got the Cruze and the body on it was getting bad. As most pickups go, the cab corners were rotting and the rockers were gone. All from the inside out! Who knows if I will have this car that long but want to give it a fighting chance. I think the salt brine they are using here is pretty harsh. That is the time my truck started getting bad fast.


----------



## MetallicBlackCRZ (Mar 21, 2011)

I got it done for free at my dealership... Gotta love the burning smell it has for alittle while after you have your car...


----------



## seykat (Mar 11, 2011)

has anyone had problems with paint chips around the back door? not on the door but around the door well! My car only has 1000 miles on it and I've looked at it every day and there seems to be a few more small flacks where the paint is thin!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

1300 miles on my Cruze and lots of salt/sand on the roads around here. I have checked the area good and have not found any chips yet.


----------



## seykat (Mar 11, 2011)

*ok took back to dealer they said it was sand blasting from the road?*



seykat said:


> has anyone had problems with paint chips around the back door? not on the door but around the door well! My car only has 1000 miles on it and I've looked at it every day and there seems to be a few more small flacks where the paint is thin!


They told me it was sand blasting from the road? I got 2001 jimmy that don't have that on there but what ever then I got my car back it was a mess and there was a tape line on it where they left off.The job is still not finished rubbing compound all over and hand prints in side the car! what was a hour job is turning in to a week of headache for me! I thinking I should of just bought a used car and then not worried about it!


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

krown oil is the way to go !!! our cruze will be Krown(ed) later thir year. i had my '08 astra last november.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...where you live, weather and road conditions, and personal piece-of-mind all play into whether YOU want/need undercoating.


----------

